# The Mansion :)



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

My boys live in an all glass terrarium (width: 170cm, depth: 50cm, height: 70cm) Lately I'm getting a sewer theme and they love it! 


































some old pics:









































and this happens when you open the doors (old pics but my new boys act the same ):









































ventilation is no problem, there's a large ventilation strip on the top and the doors are always a bit open. In the summer I put an extra maze thing on the side of the doors so it doesnt get too hot in there, and they get a pool to cool off, spoiled ratties


----------



## Kif_Kroaker (Oct 25, 2012)

I wish my place was that nice. Well done! 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedRosyify (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh wow, that is so creative! I love each one, it's like a rat paradise! Terrific job on them!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

It would be great to have such a setup!


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

i'm terrible, i actually want a bigger one


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Beautiful cage! I would encourage finding some way to replace the side panels of glass with wire, though. The open top may seem like enough ventilation but it is very important to have more.


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

trust me, this is more than enough, i've got this cage for 4 years or so and it has never been a problem. Depends on the cage though, i have a smaller one and that one didnt have enough ventilation. so i made some small adjustments and now its good. You're free to come stick your head inside for a smell test tough  Besides replacing sidepanels isnt possible, if you replace one part the whole thing collapses...so not really an option 

Next one i'm gonna build myself so i can build whatever i want (some extra ventilation if nescessary)

btw It's not an aquarium, the top is glas (with strips) and the front is open  (well the doors can open)

and the best part, theres no draft


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, that is fantastic, I love it. (I see your cross ventilation I believe, unless that's just an illusion). They sure look happy. 

I must ask, cause I know people with snakes that have stuff like this (granite for like 25 pounds or heavier snakes) always complain about cleaning. Is this easy to clean?

I just like cages that are made so the front is glass, or part glass. Over in the UK there is a company that makes animal cages out of metal, heavy duty wire, and glass so it looks really nice inside. After a while wire cages just make it look, well, depressing no matter how you design it, this makes the cage look way more open. 

Oh and I guess you can do this, some people do it with lizards, but they'll take computer fans and put it inside tanks to have more ventilation as it circulates the air. You'll have to find a way though to make a grid/case over it so that they don't get hurt or it doesn't get broken (or the wires chewed). never seen it done for a rodent cage but I have for multiple reptile cages, granite snakes and most lizards don't climb that well. But they look like they are good.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

JinX said:


> trust me, this is more than enough, i've got this cage for 4 years or so and it has never been a problem. Depends on the cage though, i have a smaller one and that one didnt have enough ventilation. so i made some small adjustments and now its good. You're free to come stick your head inside for a smell test tough  Besides replacing sidepanels isnt possible, if you replace one part the whole thing collapses...so not really an option
> 
> Next one i'm gonna build myself so i can build whatever i want (some extra ventilation if nescessary)
> 
> ...


While you and I may be able to stick our heads in for a sniff and come up with nothing, rat noses are far more sensitive. They produce ammonia constantly with their waste and even though the top may be open for some vapors to escape, there is not enough fresh air circulating back into the terrarium. They are designed for herpetiles to keep warmth and humidity inside. For good reason, this is not suitable for small animals. Terrariums are naturally free of drafts, but that tells you that there is not enough fresh air circulating through.

I do hope that you are able to build a new habitat soon so that you can house your rats in something more appropriate for them.


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

I think i have enough experience by now, my cage is perfect for rats, no matter what you believe...
I've had rats for 10 years, i have had a lot of different cages and my rats have never been this healthy, like i said, the doors are always a bit open so it ventilates. Believe me if i had the smallest idea it wasnt a good cage, i wouldnt have had it for al these years.

I'm getting tired of people telling me my cage isnt ventilated without knowing what theyre talking about...

thanx for all the nice comments though


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice and creative!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

You wouldn't have people telling you that there isn't enough ventilation if you had mesh on all sides. Just because you say that your rats have never been this healthy doesn't mean that they couldn't be healthier. And I feel like there are more than a few members of this forum that have you well beat in the experience category.


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

The last picture was so adorable. This is one of the few times I am in support of a glass enclosure.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

wow that looks amazing. and that last picture is the cutest thing ever,
how do you like the bedding your using? Im using carefresh at the moment, but have been thinking of switching to something else.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow, I have never seen an aquarium setup that good! It looks awesome! Although I have to agree with the others that more ventilation would be better.


----------



## colinda (Nov 28, 2012)

Ow I miss my terrarium very very much. That was the most suitable cage I had for my rats. No illnesses any longer they had before in normal cages. No accidents any longer they had in normal cages. I had normal cages and there was always something with the rats no cage was suitable to keep them healthy or keep them without accidents (and the cages were large, good material, cages everybody use when they want to have space for their rats) but when I had my terrarium no illness any longer, no accidents and they had a lot of space, the ventilation was very good because it was build for small rodents (in that special terrarium are more places with ventilation build in and the doors were made so they can be open easily for more ventilation) so it was not a reptile terrarium it was a rodent terrarium. And at the time I had to move the terrarium couldn't go with me so the rats must to life again in a normal cage and the illness coming back and the accidents also. So I hope I find a place I can buy all the things I need so my new rats move to a nice and fine terrarium. 
My normal cages with corbo always smells and I clean it every week and I washed the whole cage with warm water (no soap because the rats want their own smell) and within 2 days it was not a fine smell again. The terrarium was inside it not smelling within 2 weeks and I used also corbo. So for my their is only one suitable cage for me and my rats and that is a terrarium. 
Jinx I love your terrarium, when I see it I miss my more and more.


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

@Flashygrrl: i know not all glass cages are suitable, but mine is. People see glass and they start yelling about ventilation, has nothing to do with my cage but glass cages in general. Everyone who has seen my cage in real life knows mine is a great cage and has enough ventilation. People are always judging but they dont know what they are talking about...guess the ratworld is crazy everywhere, not just in the netherlands...and about those members with experience...they have had a terrarium?? don't think so...i'm not talking about rat experience but about rats in a terrarium experience...

@pipsqueak: i love the bedding, its ecobale/ecobed and its amazing. All the other bedding i used is smelly, or dusty. Or it gets stuck on the hammocks  And my boys love it too! Gambit is always carrying the stuff around to put it on the head of his friends  my little idiot 

@colinda: thanx, i miss your terrarium too, hope you can get something similar sometime...


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

hmm maybe ill try that bedding, I need to clean their cage anway.
so ill try that this time


----------



## deegaf (Dec 2, 2012)

Amazing setup. I've seen homemade shelf grottos, but this takes the cake. The sewer theme looks like rat paradise. Did you have this made custom or did you start with something and modded it yourself?


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

I modded myself 
the background is the leftovers of my bedroom wallpaper, my bf got me the tubes (he's a road worker) and it's getting better and better  my boys love it!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

I have to say, your terrarium looks amazing! So much stuff to do, and hide!

I wanted to get an terra for my ratties, but I belive it would be too hard for me to clean, Im having trouble with my critter nation, and bunny cage (for my boys  ) since our bathroom is so small.

annnnd I would probably break it ;_; im clumsy


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

I think JinX is fully capable of telling how healthy their rats are, no matter what experience level they have.
They've had this cage in use for four years and not had respiratory issues, I think it's safe to say that so far it's working, and if it went bad they would fix the situation.
Being borderline mean isn't going to accomplish anything.

I think that their rats are fine, more than fine they are pampered. <3
I really like the cage, it looks very nice. I imagine with the doors open it's very airy. though I am SUPER jealous that you have a terrarium that large!


----------



## MandiMo (Nov 15, 2012)

I wish I was as creative with my cage!! I may steal some ideas haha... The pics of your ratties are sooo cute!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

thanx guys!;D

@Nenn: cleaning is way easier than normal cages! just take everything out with a dustpan, vacuum the rest of the small stuff, clean with a sponge/cloth and dry and its ready  no dirty bars who cant get clean. I clumsy too, but if you dont have to move it, how does it break?  (just put the thing on eye-height, easy to clean and better than tv!) I never want bars again


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

I luv it! It looks like paradise! I thought bout a terrarium but I heard so much negative that I just got a wire cage. Your setup looks great though. Those pics of the tatlets were priceless  



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh and question, how many ratties is you housing in there? Just curious because my cage is about the same size.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

at the moment 8 guys, and I'm getting 2 more in januari/februari


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Love it! And I agree...these ratties look pampered to me!


----------



## Bruns72 (Jan 23, 2015)

Might have already said this. What kind of bedding do you use? I love what you have done!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

This is a beautiful cage. Despite the bad reputation glass enclosures get, I honestly feel like a really large, well ventilated terrarium like this is probably more healthy for your rats if you're cleaning in regularly. Wire cages have so many nooks and crannies for urine to become trapped in whereas glass is easier to really sanitize. I love what you did with the PVC pipe and have been meaning to get more for my cages; it's such a fun toy for them


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I think it looks lovely and stimulating and just like previously said I feel that it's probably easier to get totally clean as apposed to the ever popular DCN which I have and my carpet hates me for


----------

